# Hamster Heaven owners! Show me your cage set ups!



## miffy101 (Dec 15, 2009)

Following my cranky post about orderin & receiving a damaged Hamster Heaven cage, I am patiently  awaiting its intact replacement.

Am really excited to get a lovely spacious new home for Willow!

I don't think I shall be using the penthouse/lookout as she is an AVID chewer. 

Will you post up your HH cages, for inspiration?
I'm also really interested to see anyone's who are using the tubes but not the penthouse.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Isnt this thread gonna be torture while youre waiting for your new hh to arrive?lol

This is how I did it when I took the penthouse out for a short time









This is how I usually have it though, they all have a flexi tube and a furry hanging tunnel thing since these pics were taken and I totally reccomend getting one of these as all my hammies love them.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

heres pics of their first set up, so they are a bit different and better now, domino doesn't have the penthouse, but rolo does and he now sleeps in there and just uses his old house to eat treats in and have a wash lol, he also loves climibing up onto the hammock, but as domino destroys anything made of fabric so i got her a sputnik instead.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> heres pics of their first set up, so they are a bit different and better now, domino doesn't have the penthouse, but rolo does and he now sleeps in there and just uses his old house to eat treats in and have a wash lol, he also loves climibing up onto the hammock, but as domino destroys anything made of fabric so i got her a sputnik instead.


i want your hamsters!!!:001_tt1:


----------



## miffy101 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! Strangely, it's not torture to see these (ask me again next week though!): it's dead exciting - lots of inspiration.

AS a side note - how often do you pull the tubes apart to clean them & are they easy? 
Is it really mean not to have the tubes in at all?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

miffy101 said:


> Thanks guys! Strangely, it's not torture to see these (ask me again next week though!): it's dead exciting - lots of inspiration.
> 
> AS a side note - how often do you pull the tubes apart to clean them & are they easy?
> Is it really mean not to have the tubes in at all?


I do a full clean once a week thats tubes and everything but thats just because my orrible bunch make loads of mess in the tubes, if you arent using the penthouse I suppose you could take away the tubes as well but it does add a bit of extra area dnd they are easy to take apart, once you get used to doing it. If you are getting a penthouse anyway I would be tempted to try your ham with the whole set up and only remove it if he is chewing it, he might surprise you and leave it alone if he has a whole new cage to explore.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

blade100 said:


> i want your hamsters!!!:001_tt1:


 

i did remove the tubes for a bit on dominos cos she started sleeping in them and it became so anoying taking the tubes apart all the time to clean em but now ive given her a bigger bed she has stopped, and literaly just runs through them so they don't really get that dirty, but i would say she is much happier with her tubes. I give them a wash every couples of weeks or so or use cleaning wipes. but i have to clean rolos more often cos he shoves things down them. id say be careful with the yellow square things as i managed to break mine in the first week.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

This is one of my hamster cages. OMG! We got the lunar one with loads of tubes and a round base. At first got it for our dwarf but she was so scared she sat there and didnt move so then we got badger and put her in it, for one she kept digging the sawdust up the tubes and they used to put it all over the place, and for another it is a right massive pain to clean and put back together. My husband put it together and it took him an hour and a half! Also she got really bored, there wasnt much room. But then found this one in argos and brought it and now she is much happier and loves it!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Just a thought for your tube cleaning.. A babies bottle cleaner will go down them and do a good job.....


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

With the tubes its not the cleaning but the drying that annoys me!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Flissy said:


> With the tubes its not the cleaning but the drying that annoys me!


I have a plan for that too... You have a second baby bottle washer and stick a tea towel on it and push it through.. and hey presto..

I did all mine the other day..lol

Luckily one lot of mine dismantle aswell..lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I have a plan for that too... You have a second baby bottle washer and stick a tea towel on it and push it through.. and hey presto..
> 
> I did all mine the other day..lol
> 
> Luckily one lot of mine dismantle aswell..lol


Good plan 

I usually just clean the tubes thourougly every 2 or 3 weeks is that bad? And just spot clean if he's shoved food in there or something? Am I a bad owner :blush2:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

These are my two hamster heavens. I have a Syrian in each one - one has a penthouse and the other one doesn't or I woudn't be able to fit the top cage on top.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

heehee thought i was bad with my lot of rodents! How many have you actually got?


----------

